# Little Rock, AK area?



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

Is there anyone from the Little Rock, AK area on here?

I'll be down at Camp Pike next week training for the Army.

Shoot me a PM or something.


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

if you are speaking of little rock, ar then yes there are several. unpredictableacts, hillbilly sq and several more. they should see the thread and post up


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

Yeah I mean Arkansas. What the hell is the two letter thing?

I can't remember them all. It's been too long since school.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

AR. And me and Unpredictable aren't very far from camp pike...Carl actually lives in that area around Burns Park. I'm sure we could set something up. Just keep us posted on what days and times you'll be free to roam.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

And if you have a few extra hours during the day I HIGHLY suggest climbing Pinnacle. It's one of Arkansas best treasures and my whole family history is centered around it. And you can see my house from it when the leaves aren't on the trees. There's 2 trails going to the top and each are 1.5 miles roundtrip. One starts out nearly flat for half of it and then goes nearly straight up while the other is more gradule and safer for people like me who aren't in the best of shape...YET. What a lot of the people that do it daily is take the trail from the west side (easy side) around to the hard side (2 miles or 1.5 miles depending on if you go left or right), go UP the hard side and then down the easy side.


----------



## PScalfano (Dec 7, 2007)

I live in downtown Little Rock. Feel free to shoot me a PM. I'm a noob but I'd definitely be interested in a get-together.


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

I sent a couple of you a pm with my number.


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

PScalfano said:


> I live in downtown Little Rock. Feel free to shoot me a PM. I'm a noob but I'd definitely be interested in a get-together.


PM sent to a couple of you with my number.


----------

